# Bluetooth Stack



## thescreensavers (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello everyone

I purchased a Metawatch and it seems Moto's bluetooth stack does not play nice with it. I am on Apex 2.0 RC3 which does use Moto's Bluetooth stack.

So my question,

Which Roms if any use Androids Stock Bluetooth stack? I am guessing Cyanogen but I am not sure.


----------



## daxxone (Jul 29, 2011)

Liquid.


----------

